# You thought our army sex change business was bad



## Scoobie Newbie (22 Jul 2004)

I read an article in the paper that said the American army was paying for breast implants, nose jobs and lipo for memebers and their spouses.


----------



## CDNBlackhawk (22 Jul 2004)

Rediculous!!!!!!


----------



## Scott (22 Jul 2004)

Good God, on what basis?


----------



## NavyGrunt (22 Jul 2004)

Thery're not "paying" for them. I read the same article. The military plastic surgeons do it for free. It allows the MILITARY plastic surgeons to stay on top of their skills. I don't entirely disagree.


----------



## ringo_mountbatten (22 Jul 2004)

hey if the military surgeons are being under utilized they are still being paid the same so you might as well get use out of them, not to mention experience is the greatest training tool.  it is hard enough on military spouses so why not let them a have a greater benefit too.


----------



## Scott (22 Jul 2004)

Maybe they could work on burn victims or people with other disfiguring injuries? I'd put these procedures first and foremost to cosmetic procedures.


----------



## NavyGrunt (22 Jul 2004)

Im sure they do that as well. If you're just looking for something to complain about I understand. But the article was about free plastic surgery for the troops not "what Military Plastic suregons do, and what Scotinsh thinks they should do"

Anyways if a troop gets burned then they get the treatment. If the surgeons arent busy who cares? Although what you suggest would be good PR.


----------



## Scott (22 Jul 2004)

My posts were statements of opinion, as were yours. I am not looking for anything to complain about, just trying to understand the logic behind this, posts after my first have clarified this for me.

I agree, they probably are involved in surgeries on victims of burns and other disfiguring injuries. And concerning PR, as you said it would be good and better to promote the fact that they work on victims of injuries moreso than people who want the surgery for cosmetic reasons, but I am sure that the media would have more fun reporting that "Pte Bloggins girlfriend got her boobs done" than on the other side of it.


----------



## NavyGrunt (22 Jul 2004)

I think we're on the same page then.  I do think its funny that the article didnt mention the humanitarian side. Slow news day?


----------



## Scott (22 Jul 2004)

I've had enough experience with the media to know that the side that causes controversy is the most likely to be printed. I also agree that it must have been an incredibly slow news day.


----------



## Tomas-K (29 Jul 2004)

RopeTech said:
			
		

> Thery're not "paying" for them. I read the same article. The military plastic surgeons do it for free. It allows the MILITARY plastic surgeons to stay on top of their skills. I don't entirely disagree.



It is a recruiting tool!


----------



## Private Jimbo (29 Jul 2004)

I could use some man pecks..... sign me up


----------



## bossdog (18 Aug 2004)

My wife is American and we met while I was on tour on Tampa, FL (CENTCOM) - do you think I could qualify for a 6 pack ab implant?


----------

